# WinCC oder Zenon?



## Pau1e

Wir sind gerade am überlegen, ob wir zukünftige Visualisierungen in der Firma mit *WinCC Flexible* oder mit *Gatec Zenon* umsetzen werden.
Was meint Ihr, was besser ist? Hab schon sehr viel gutes über Zenon gehört.​


----------



## Woldo

Ohne Zenon zu kennen, schlechter als Flexible kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Pau1e

Kennt Ihr denn ZENON nicht???

http://www.copadata.at/de/produkte-....html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=850&cHash=96e9e94ee0​


----------



## SPS_Hannes

*WinCC oder Zenon*

Hallo Pau1e !

Mein Tip aus persönlichen jahrelangen Erfahrungen mit WinCC und Zenon:
WinCC ==>  
Zenon ==>  

Guten Rutsch !!


----------



## Flinn

Woldo schrieb:


> Ohne Zenon zu kennen, schlechter als Flexible kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


 
Lass die Finger von Zenon.
WinCC Flexible ist richtig nervig, aber glaubt's mir: Es geht noch viel, viel, viel schlechter. Die Projektierungszeit bei Zenon beträgt das 20-fache von WinCC-Flexible, wobei Zenon nur 1/20 kann!!!

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Rudi

Das WinCC mächtig nerven kann kenne ich.
Aber das es noch schlechter geht ist ermutigend.


----------



## El.Mexx

*Weasel Words sind tückisch*



Flinn schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von Zenon.
> WinCC Flexible ist richtig nervig, aber glaubt's mir: Es geht noch viel, viel, viel schlechter. Die Projektierungszeit bei Zenon beträgt das 20-fache von WinCC-Flexible, wobei Zenon nur 1/20 kann!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn



Ich bin zwar sehr spät dran mit der Antwort, aber lieber spät als nie eine Falschmeldung ins richtige Licht rücken, denk ich mir.

"20-fache Projektierungszeit bei einem zwanzigstel an Funktionen" zeigt wohl eher einen Mangel an Informationen oder liegt hier bewusstes Falschinformieren vor? 

Den Funktionsumfang kann jeder gerne selbst überprüfen, die Datenblätter sprechen aber eher eine umgekehrte Sprache. zenon kann nicht nur WinCC Flex in Schach halten, sondern auch noch mehr als das "große" WinCC. Beispielsweise CE bis Vista (zertifiziert) mit nur einem Editor. Millionen von physikalischen Datenpunkten, Echter Webserver auf CE, Beliebige Netzwerkstrukturen ohne Limits, Automatisches Projektieren mit freiem VBA Editor, Step7 Projekt Merging (nicht nur Import), zertifiziertes SAP Direktinterface um nur einige zu nennen. Und nachdem das Engineering nicht nur Multipersonenfähig ist sondern auch zu 100% automatisiert werden kann ist es sehr effizient - Wenn man die angebotenen Möglichkeiten auch kennt und nutzt. 

Kleine Frage zum Schluß: Warum hat sich BMW weltweit in allen Technologien für zenon und gegen WinCC (WinCC Flexible) entschieden?
Siehe: Website COPA-DATA News


----------



## UniMog

Hi

also das WinCC flex Fehler hat ist bekann weil man es kennt....
Aber Zenon ??? Hat bestimmt auch Fehler nur die kennt keiner
weil es kaum jemand einsetzt.
Da mußt Du mit den Fehlern alleine klar kommen und kannst kaum einen hier im Forum fragen..........

Außerdem ist Flex für mich fast nur für Bediengeräte und eine 
Visu bzw. PC-Anwendungen mache ich zu 98% mit WinCC.

Wenn Ihr Zenon im eurem eigenen Betrieb einsetzt ist das bestimmt ok aber wenn man Geld verdienen muß kommt man ohne Siemens und -/oder Intouch Wonderware
kaum an einen Auftrag...... Das ist einfach eine Tatsache.

netten Gruß


----------



## centipede

El.Mexx schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zum Schluß: Warum hat sich BMW weltweit in allen Technologien für zenon und gegen WinCC (WinCC Flexible) entschieden?
> Siehe: Website COPA-DATA News



BMW hatte sich wegen WinCC flex 2004 für Zenon entschieden. Hat aber mittlerweile erkannt, dass es noch schlimmer ist und würde beim heutigen Stand von flexible nicht mehr wechseln.

Infos von BMW Planer.


----------



## bruce

El.Mexx schrieb:


> ~~~~~
> Kleine Frage zum Schluß: Warum hat sich BMW weltweit in allen Technologien für zenon und gegen WinCC (WinCC Flexible) entschieden?
> Siehe: Website COPA-DATA News


 
War COPA-DATA nicht mal ein Abteilung im FIZ von BMW und wurde per Managment Buy Out "Outgesourced" mit der Verwendungsgarantie von Zenon bei BMW??

Oder trügen mich da meine Errinnerungen???


----------



## Porsche-Makus

ich habe jahrelang zuvor mit ww intouch und wincc und einigen anderen gearbeitet.

*seit ca. zwei jahren arbeite ich mit zenon - und ich möchte nie wieder mit was anderem arbeite müssen.
*
zenon ist anfangs ziemlich "anders" als die übrigen vs-programme und es hat auch seine tücken und bugs, aber wenn man sich mal damit eingearbeitet hat und die vorzüge der oo-programmierung zu schätzen weiss, dann ist zenon wohl das beste, was man sich vorstellen kann.

jemand, der behauptet, zenon hätte 1/20 des funktionsumfangs von wincc und es würde noch dazu 20 mal länger dauern, ein projekt damit zu erstellen, hat von zenon nicht wirklich ahnung.


----------



## Günni1977

Guten Morgen,

ich kenne dieses ZENON nicht. Kann man damit auch alle Siemens-Panels projektieren? Welche Möglichkeiten der Kommunikation mit Siemens SPSen gibt es (MPI, Profibus, Profinet, ...)?


----------



## Günni1977

ach noch was: Was kostet ZENON denn?


----------



## Hecki

*Beantwortung der offenen Fragen*


Zum Thema BMW Entscheidung nachstehend ein Link mit weiteren Informationen: http://www.copadata.at/uploads/media/zenOn_BMW_konzernweit_01.pdf
Kopplungsmöglichkeiten gibt es viele. Eine Treiberliste findest Du unter http://www.copadata.at/de/produkte-...interfaces/steuerungsanbindungen-treiber.html 

Vorab: Es gibt auch Direkttreiber an die Siemenswelt: MPI, Profibus, Profinet, ... Ein automatischer Variablenimport unterstützt Dich bei der konsistenten Datenübernahme vom symbolischen Step7 Namen, der Adressierung und des Kommentars.
zenon läuft herstellerunabhängig auf allen Windows CE basierenden Panels. Hier eine offizielle Liste: http://www.copadata.at/de/unternehm...mi-prozessvisualisierung-hardwarepartner.html

Nimm das Panel was am Besten auf Deine Aufgabenstellung passt bzw. das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet.

Es gibt im Übrigen auch Projekte in denen zenon auf dem MP370 läuft.
Ein zenon Projekt kannst Du ohne Projektanpassung auf allen Plattformen von Windows CE über PC-Systeme (Windows 2000, XP, Server 2003 und VISTA) bis in WWW laufen lassen. Je nach Zielplattform hast Du unterschiedliche Preise. 

Am besten einfach mal eine Preisliste bei der COPA-DATA anfragen.
Hoffe damit etwas weiter geholfen zu haben. 
Viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Evaluierung...


----------



## FrankyB

*und was ist mit Movicon*

Hallo, ich habe Eure Diskussion interressiert verfolgt, da ich gerne mehr über ZenOn erfahren möchte. Wir haben ein Vipa Touchpanel mit Movicon gekauft und es hat sich herausgestellt  das Movicon nur mit erheblichen finanziellem Aufwand mit dem PC kommunizieren kann (WinCE halt). Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ZenOn das besser kann, also der Datenaustausch schon eingebaut ist. Vielleicht kann mich da mal jemand mit Erfahrung aufklären. Wir haben das Panel jetzt in  der Ecke liegen und dafür ein RedLion Panel gekauft. Das ist mit einer Software Namens "Crimson" zu Programmieren und die ist kostenlos. Mit WinCC (oder auch Flex) habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber sowohl Movicon als auch Crimson sind von der Bedienphilosophie so weit auseinander wie DOS und Windows. Aber beide haben Ihre Haken und Ösen mit denen man klar kommen muss. Beiden gemein ist nur die fehlende Dokumentationsmöglichkeit, nach einer Weile muss ich mich erst mal wieder durch alle Möglichkeiten der Darstellung eines Wertes kämpfen um dessen Herkunft zu klären. Kein Programm kann noch eine Liste mit Zuweisungen der Variablen oder Tags Ausdrucken. Nervig.


----------



## mortontower

*WinCC Flexible*

Hallo erstmal,

schimpfen auf Siemens kann ja jeder. Ich für meinen Teil komme mit WinCC Flexible bestens zurecht. Vor allem die Integration in Step7 funktioniert mittlerweile immer besser. Wenn man alles am Ethernet hängen hat und noch Siemens FU's einsetzt ist die Fernwartungsmögichkeit über VPN wirklich 1A. Für grössere Anwendungen auf PC-Basis ist WinCC sicherlich besser als Flexible. Gerade was die Möglichkeiten für Serverbetrieb, Redundanz und Erweiterbarkeit (Web-Client) usw. angeht. Allerdings hält Siemens immer ordentlich die Hand auf (von den 2 Prozent leben die halt).

Gruss

mortontower


----------



## micha732

*Movicon*

Hallo zusammen,

@FrankyB:

Wie wolltet ihr mit Movicon zum PC kommunizieren? 

Sollte auf dem PC auch eine Runtime von Movicon laufen?

Wäre hier eine OPC-Server Lösung denkbar gewesen? Movicon sowohl OPC-Server als auch OPC Client sein.

Was hat da soviel Geld gekostet, daß das TP nun nicht zum Einsatz kommt?

Habt ihr euch mal mit dem VIPA Vertriebsmitarbeiter unterhalten ob er eine Lösung hat?

Was war beim RedLion Panel günstiger?

Danke für die Infos.

Viele Grüße
micha732


----------



## FrankyB

*Hallo Micha*

Das Problem ist folgendes: Das Ganze soll ein Mess- und Regelgerät werden.
Dazu müssen die Messdaten mitgeloggt werden und Rezepturen übertragen werden. Das soll alles mit dem PC geschehen. Wir reden hier nicht von der ein oder anderen Rezeptur, sondern über 1000-5000 Datensätze, die allerdings nacheinander gesendet werden. Ein Kollege hat dafür ein Java-Programm geschrieben, das über Modbus Kommuniziert. Nur benötigt er dazu wohl das Modbus Slave (over TCP/IP) auf dem Vipa-HMI, das aber nur den Master-Treiber hat(oder umgedreht?Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau). Wir haben auch mit einem SQL Server experimentiert. Der Tip kam von Vipa, die sich auch dafür interressierten, aber nichts mehr von sich hören lassen. Movicon hatte uns vorgeschlagen es mit dem Movicon Client zu versuchen, der aber 20% des Gerätepreises (VK Wohlgemerkt) kosten würde. Da musste auch der Vertreter von Movicon zugeben das, daß wohl ein wenig zu viel sei. Das Red Lion Panel ist zwar nicht schlecht und auch funktionell ok aber 1. ein wenig teurer weil noch ein MPI(bzw.HMI)Adapter von ProcessInformatik gekauft werden muss und 2. Ami halt: klobig und hässlich (gegenüber VIPA).
Ja, so siehts aus. Die SQL Variante währe toll gewesen aber......:sm11:

beste Grüße
Frank


----------



## Hecki

*zenon kann Modbus Master und Modbus Slave sein*

Hallo Frank,

in Deinem Fall lohnt es sich tatsächlich mal einen Blick auf zenon zu werfen. zenon kann unter *Windows CE* nicht nur *Modbus Master* sein, sondern auch *Modbus Slave*. 

Du solltest die Aufgabenstellung einfach mal mit Deinem COPA-DATA Ansprechpartner durchgehen.

Viel Erfolg.
Beste Grüße


----------



## FrankyB

*Danke für den Tip*

Ich werde mich mal informieren ob die Software das kann was wir brauchen.
Wenn sich dann auch Vipa noch zu einem kostenlosen Systemwechsel überreden lässt, dann ist ja alles wieder OK.


----------



## Bitfummler

*Neuling in Zenon*

Hallo Leidensgenossen

ich habe mit grosser Aufmerksamkeit eure Erfahrungsberichte mit WinCC und Zenon gelesen. 

Was verwendet ihr fuer einen Bildschirm um vernuenftig eine Entwicklung zu betreiben. Ich bin momentan nur am Fenster vergroessern und verkleinern damit ich die Info sehe die ich brauche.
Den grossen Vorteil von Zenon sehe ich ueberhaupt nicht! Das haben mittlerweile auch die BMW PLaner erkannt und wuerden lieber heute als morgen Intouch verwenden!!! 

Jetzt bin ich leider auch in der Verlegenheit dieses Gelumpe von Copadata einzusetzen (Upgrade Z6.20SP4 auf Z6.22SP0). Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit von Copadata den VBA-Zugriff zu aendern so dass keine Visu mehr laeuft. Die Problemloesung in der Revisionbeschreibung Z6.22 funktioniert nur teilweise (DDE-Active).

Das Gedoens mag gut sein um 0815 Foerdertechnik zu visualisieren, aber wenn es ums Parametrieren geht (z.B. Lackieranlage) trete ich jeden Wettbewerb an gegen diejenigen die Zenon gut finden. Es schlaegt nix Wonderware Intouch!

Oesterreicher sollten uns doch bitte fuer teures Geld die Alpen zum Ski fahren leihen, aber bitte verschont uns mit dieser Software!! Dieses Elend kostet mich zwei Jahre meines Lebens.

PS: Einer der Gruende warum BMW Zenon bevozugt hat war das Versprechen: Zenon kann mehr als 64000 Variablen (das ist das Intouch-Limit). Zenon macht schon viel frueher die Blutgraetsche und stuerzt immer wieder sporadisch ab

Kennt ihr Telefonterror Mediamarkt Leipzig? So fuehle ich mich gerade mit diesem Mist!!!


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Ich habe 1998 mit Wonderware InTouch angefangen und bis 2005 damit gearbeitet. In diesem Zeitraum habe ich auch viel mit WinCC gearbeitet.

Von daher würde ich jetzt einfach mal behaupten, ich kenne mich mit beiden Systemen - zumindest bis 2005 - sehr gut aus.

Seit 2007 verwende ich zenOn - und auch wenn ich mich jetzt wiederhole: weder InTouch noch WinCC geschweige denn WinCC-Flexible können zenOn auch nur ansatzweise das Wasser reichen.

Ich kenne InTouch seit 2005 nicht mehr, also kann es sein, dass es sich auch gut weiterentwickelt hat. Wir könnten hier also die Vor- & Nachteile diverser Visualisierungssysteme einmal aufzählen.

Da ich zenOn gut kenne, fange ich damit an:

• Strukturdatentypen (die Supertags in InTouch sind nicht zu gebrauchen)
• Grafische Objekte (ich meine jetzt nicht diese Pseudosymbolbibliothek wie in InTouch, die an Stelle von Instanzen nur Kopien erzeugt)
• Weltbildfunktion (Stufenloser sowie auf Wunsch nicht proportionaler Zoom in Übersichtsfenstern, gibt es in InTouch gar nicht)
• Im Editor können beliebig viele verschiedene Projekte gleichzeitig geöffnet sein, auch ein Kopieren untereinander ist möglich
• Client-Server/Standby-Server Architektur mit einem Häkchen incl. automatischer Syncronisation neuer Runtimedateien
• Übertragung der Runtimedateien auf die Zielrechner implementiert
• VNC-Viewer für WinCE-Systeme implementiert
• Standard VB als Scriptsprache (InTouch verwendet eine proprietäre Sprache und im winzigen Editor kann man nicht mal die winzige Schriftart umstellen geschweige denn Haltepunkte setzen und vernünftig Debuggen)
• Integrietes Backupsystem
• Die Auflösung wird der des Zielsystems automatisch angepasst (oder auch nicht, ist einstellbar)
• Mehrmonitorverwaltung
• Bestehende Projekte lassen sich auf einfachste Art in andere Projekt einbinden und man kann dann auf Variablen, Funktionen, usw. des eingebundenen Projektes zugreifen
• Es ist anders als bei InTouch, WinCC, Flexible kein Problem, unterschiedliche Versionen gleichzeitig auf einem Rechner zu installieren
• Man kann einstellen, daß man zwar mit der Editorversion 6.22 arbeitet aber die Runtimedateien abwärtskompatibel erzeugt werden, z.B. für Version 6.20
• uvm. das mir jetzt nicht alles auf die Schnelle einfällt.

Aber wie gesagt, evtl. hat sich auch bei InTouch viel getan, ich lasse mich gerne aufklären.

Als ich mit zenOn angefangen habe, hab ich mich die ersten Wochen auch viel geärgert, weil ich es nicht kapiert habe. Wenn man aber erst einmal hinter das Konzept gestiegen ist und weiss, wie man damit zu arbeiten hat, ist es absolut genial. Ich möchte nie wieder mit einer anderen HMI-Software arbeiten müssen als mit zenOn.


----------



## UniMog

Naja vielleicht kennst du dich mit WinCC doch nicht so gut aus und 2005
ist ja auch schon etwas her!!!!! 
Gab es da ZenOn schon????

Hoffentlich wird *Porsche* Markus nicht von *VW* Willi übernommen. 

Was vergleichen wir hier eigentlich mit ZenOn .... WinCC oder WinCC flex oder beide Systeme?????
Ich glaube hier im Forum gibt es viele die WinCC und WinCC flex für das gleiche halten........

Da ich leider so gut wie keine Ahnung von Deiner geilen Visu habe möchte ich erstmal wissen.....
Was kostet ZenOn ?????

gruss


----------



## RobiHerb

*Älter als Ihr denkt*



UniMog schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht kennst du dich mit WinCC doch nicht so gut aus und 2005
> ist ja auch schon etwas her!!!!!
> Gab es da ZenOn schon????
> gruss



ZenOn wurde ca. 1988 in der ersten Version (Windows) vorgestellt. Zielkunde damals BMW. SPS Umgebung Klöckner Möller PS32/PS316. Initiator Hr.Buscheck und Ingo Kuhnen, Entwickler Brüder Puntzenberger (heute noch dabei) und ich war auch ein wenig dabei.


----------



## Porsche-Makus

UniMog schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht kennst du dich mit WinCC doch nicht so gut aus und 2005
> ist ja auch schon etwas her!!!!!
> Gab es da ZenOn schon????
> 
> Hoffentlich wird *Porsche* Markus nicht von *VW* Willi übernommen.
> 
> Was vergleichen wir hier eigentlich mit ZenOn .... WinCC oder WinCC flex oder beide Systeme?????
> Ich glaube hier im Forum gibt es viele die WinCC und WinCC flex für das gleiche halten........
> 
> Da ich leider so gut wie keine Ahnung von eine geilen Visu habe möchte ich erstmal wissen.....
> Was kostet ZenOn ?????
> 
> gruss



Dein Beitrag steigert auf jeden Fall den Gehalt dieses Threads enorm.

Und nur um Deine Frage zu beantworten:

Es ist mir egal, mit welchem System (WinCC oder Flexible) Du Vergleiche anstellen willst. Ich kenne beide Systeme und habe einige Vorteile von zenOn ausreichend dargestellt. Jetzt wärst Du vielleicht mal an der Reihe, was dagegen zu halten, das für WinCC, Flexible, InTouch oder was auch immer spricht.


----------



## UniMog

@RobiHerb 
Kurze Antwort .......viel Info...... Danke 




Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag steigert auf jeden Fall den Gehalt dieses Threads enorm.


 
Sorry ...... Das wollte ich nicht



Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Und nur um Deine Frage zu beantworten:
> 
> Es ist mir egal, mit welchem System (WinCC oder Flexible) Du Vergleiche anstellen willst. Ich kenne beide Systeme und habe einige Vorteile von zenOn ausreichend dargestellt. Jetzt wärst Du vielleicht mal an der Reihe, was dagegen zu halten, das für WinCC, Flexible, InTouch oder was auch immer spricht.


 
Sorry ich wollte auch nichts vergleichen oder etwas dagegen halten.... ich wollte nur mal einen Preis erfahren..... Danke


----------



## Fitbummler

*Antwort an Bitfummler*

Lieber Bitfummler,

Du fühlst Dich mit zenon an den Radiospot vom Media Markt Leipzig erinnert?

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war der Anrufer zu deppert den Einschaltknopf zu finden (On/Off, soll ich da mal draufdrücken???). Dagegen hat der Mitarbeiter vom Media Markt damals sehr professionell, ruhig und gelassen reagiert.

Und so verhält es sich auch mit Copa-Data und dem Produkt zenon.

Vielleicht solltest Du anstatt "Bitfummeln" (muss man das mit Intouch?) mal eine ein- bis zweitägige Schulung mitmachen, dann wirst du auch den Einschaltknopf von zenon finden. Danach wirst Du feststellen, dass die Vorteile von zenon durch kein Intouch dieser Welt zu schlagen sind. Von WIN CC und und anderen schon zweimal nicht.

Und noch etwas: BMW hat sich schon vor ziemlich langer Zeit (vor mehr als 10 Jahren) für zenon entschieden, weil es eben gerade bei großen Datenpunktmengen (damit meine ich größer 100.000 DP) nicht die "Blutgrätsche" macht und auch keine ca. 25 HW-Server braucht, um eine halbwegs effiziente Prozessdatenverarbeitung zu gewährleisten.

Wer etwas über die günstigen Preise und die hervorragende Modularität von zenon erfahren möchte, der sollte sich ganz einfach an den Hersteller COPA-DATA oder an eine der zahlreichen zertifizierten Systempartner wenden (z. B. www.copadata.de).

Der WIN CC Fraktion möchte ich auf den Weg mitgeben: Schade, dass Ihr Euch über Win CC und Win CC flex aufregen müsst. zenon ist durchgängig von schmalen WINDOWS CE Anwendungen bis hin zum stoßfrei redundanten Leitstand unter allen WINDOWS Serverversionen. Und das mit einem Projektierungswerkzeug (muss man den Einschaltknopf nur einmal finden, das spart Zeit und Kosten ).

Und anstatt "Bitfummeln" gehe ich jetzt "Fitbummeln". Dazu habe ich nämlich Zeit, weil zenon die Projektierungszeiten extrem reduziert.

Ciao und schönes WE noch!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

@fitbummler:
Als ich den Namen bei deiner Anmeldung gelesen habe konnte ich mir den Text der gleich kommt schon denken, und er wurde bestätigt.

Hier soll es aber glaube ich um Anwendererfahrungen gehen, und nicht um Werbetexte von copadata / Zenon Mitarbeitern.

 Jedes System hat seine Vorteile und seine Schwächen, und gerade bei Siemens mit seiner hohen Verbreitung (wie viele Installationen laufen von Zenon, wie viele von WinCC/WinCC flexible oder InTouch?) liest man sicher mehr von irgendwelchen Problemen.
Gerade auch weil man zu diesen Systemen eben auch Unterstützung in Foren wie diesen erhält und nicht nur auf den Firmensupport angewiesen ist.

Ich habe von Zenon bis jetzt nur eine Demo-Version laufen gehabt, darum kann ich dazu nichts positives oder negatives berichten.


----------



## UniMog

@Thomas_V2.1

Danke ...... komisch es sind auch immer ´"Neuer Benutzer" die hier Werbung machen möchten für Ihr System und übertrieben blöd quatschen
das Sie das geilste haben und alle anderen können nichts.....

Da du eine Demo von dieser mir unbekannten Software hast 
weißt Du was die kostet ????
Gibt es da auch dieses Runtime-Prinzip nach Menge von Variablen wie bei WinCC ???

netten Gruß


----------



## MB.

*beides im Einsatz*

Wir haben von 3 Jahren auch versucht einige Anlagen über Zenon zu realisieren. 
Begründung waren die angeblich schnelleren reaktionszeiten.
Leider sind die noch Langsamer als bei Flexible.

Wir sind jetzt wieder zurück zu Siemens.


----------



## Spooner

Hi,

hat jemand Zenon als Server/Client PLS laufen mit seperatem Datenbankserver? Bin gerade dabei, ein übergeordnetes Leitsystem zu realisieren (1-2 Serverpaare und ca 30 Clients). Leider ist es recht schwer was passendes zu finden. Habe jetzt gehört das WinCC bei 7.2 eingestellt (Info direckt von Siemens) wird und wir sind ja nun bei 7.0. Dann soll es eine kompackte Programmierstation geben für neue Visu, S7 gibts auch ein neues und für WinnCC flex und die Umrichtertools.
Leider kann ich nicht mehr so lange warten.
PCS7 passt von der Grundstruktur bei uns nicht rein und InTouch der Application Server, soll nicht gut/stabil laufen und ist wohl recht kompliziert insgesamt.
Es sollte überhaupt kein pixelorientiertes System sein, grössere Mengen an Variablen sollten kein Problem darstellen. Wenn Zenon vor 64000 Variablen schon nicht stabil laufen soll !?!
Wenn man die Systeme genauer untersucht, sieht man viele Schwachstellen, die so auf den ersten Blick nicht zu erkennen sind. Das ist echt schlimm, mit was man teilweise leben muss wenn man weiss das es viel besser geht bei anderen Systemen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zenon ausser Einzelplatzinstallation? Wie läuft die Soft denn nun wirklich? Ich meine bei Siemens gibts ja nun auch hin und wieder Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Hallo,

ich habe sowas mal gemacht, das war mit ca. 50 Clients, Webserverapplikation für übergeordnete Visualisierung, 7 Stück S7-Steuerungen, 1 übergeordnete Leitsteuerung, DB-Server (zur Telegrammdatenaufzeichnung), zenOn-Server und zenOn-Standbyserver.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.staudinger-est.de/documents/computer_automation9-09.pdf

Läuft jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren absolut stabil.

Vom administrativen Aufwand her ist es ein Traum, weil man die Runtimedateien auf alle 50 Clientrechner vom zenOn-Entwicklungsrechner aus in einem Rutsch übertragen und aktualisieren kann.

Wenn man gleich direkt eine Client/Server-Anwendung macht, werden die Clients vollautomatisch mit dem Server syncronisiert. Fällt der Server aus, stellt das System automatisch auf den Standbyserver um, das geht so schnell und reibungslos, daß man davon nicht einmal etwas merkt.


----------



## Spooner

Hi,
danke dir, das geht ja schon in die richtige Richtung. Ich habe im ersten Schritt ca. 30 CPUs (Siemens 300 und 400). Ist eigentlich eine Umstellung von InTouch und ABB Einzelplatz auf Server/Client.

Mal sehen welche Soft es wird. Hab mir jetzt schon einige Systeme angesehen.
Wie komfortabel geht denn die Übernahme und das Verarbeiten der Variablen von der CPU? Gibt es auch Schwachpunkte die du bemängeln würdest ?
Wie liegen die denn preislich zu z.B. WinnCC ? 
Werde mir die Visu wohl mal genauer ansehen müssen um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Kennst du noch eine brauchbare Alternative für die Anwendung? 

Gruß


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Du kannst bei zenOn einen sog. S7-Variablenimport machen und Dir dann einfach die Variablen direkt aus dem S7-Projekt auswählen, die Du in der Visu haben willst.
Oder Du baust Dein S7 Projekt gleich sauber mit UDT's auf und bildest die dann 1:1 in zenOn nach; dann einen Array über die Struktur (die gerne auch verschachtelt und/oder mehrdimensional sein darf) und so sind mit einem Mausklick mehrere tausend Variablen auf einmal angelegt. So mache ich das immer.

Ich weiss nicht, wie es jetzt bei InTouch ist, aber als ich es damals verwendet habe mussten größere Variablenmengen immer über csv-Dateien importiert werden - umständlicher geht's kaum noch.

Zum aktuellen WinCC kann ich wenig sagen, ich kenne es seit V6.0 nicht mehr, da wissen hier aber sicher viele andere Bescheid.

WinCC-Flexible ist aus meiner Sicht vollkommen indiskutabel - egal für welchen Zweck.


----------



## Hecki

Hallo Spooner,

bei zenon steht nicht nur ein automatischer S7-Variablenimport zur Verfügung, sondern auch ein Merging. So kanns du den Import beliebig oft in der Engineering- und IBN-phase durchführen. Variablenname, Adressierung und Kommentar werden dabei bequem per Mausklick aktualisiert.

In Sachen InTouch habe ich noch eine gute Nachricht für dich. Es gibt mittlerweile einen Wizard der ein InTouch-Projekt nach zenon portiert. Ich habe das selbst noch nicht gesehen, aber eine gewisse Projektbasis kannst du aus deinem Bestandprojekt sicherlich übernehmen.

Du kannst dich im Übrigen bei COPA-DATA auf der Webseite registrieren und mal eine Demo DVD anfordern. Viel Spaß beim Testen.

Beste Grüße
Hecki


----------



## 8-Bit

*Aktueller Stand 2013/1*

Nun, mittlerweile sind gut 3 Jahre vergangen und einiges hat sich wohl getan. TIA Portal V11 ist erschienen, bald V12. Zenon hat sich auch weiterentwickelt und die V7 ist aktuell.

Wir sind nun ebenfalls am evaulieren für ein neues SCADA. Momentan setzen wir WinCC flexible 2008 ein, was zwar alt bewährt ist, aber unseren Anforderungen nicht mehr gerecht wird.
Bei den kleinen Anlagen nutzen wir das TIA Portal und WinCC, haben aber recht schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, Stichwort symbolische Variabeln und auch einfach das Handling / Performance vom TIA Portal allgemein.
Wir haben sehr grosse Anlagen und wollen mehr Ergonomie in der Bedienung / Visualisierung und mit Gesten und Zoom arbeiten. Hier hat mich Zenon von Anfang an beeindruckt. Wir haben uns näher angeschaut:

- Siemens SCADA
- Alphagate
- Zenon
- Proface

*Siemens SCADA*:
Was soll ich sagen, nicht schlecht, aber halt "altbacken". Zoomen kann man nur über Zoomstufen, nix mit Gestensteuerung. Redundanz möglich. Preislich in der oberen Liga. Ausserdem muss man sich entscheiden ob man auf das neue SCADA oder die "alte" WinCC Schiene geht. Da wir bis auf Weiteres die Grossanlagen auf Step 7 weiterprogrammieren werden entfällt hier der Vorteil einer fliessenden Integration mit dem SCADA.

*Alphagate:
*Interessantes Lizenzmodell: Man kauft nur einmal pro Jahr die Lizenz und kann so viele Runtimes installieren wie man möchte.Da auf Java basierend läuft es nahezu auf jeder Plattform.Die Strategie ist hier aber wohl eher darauf ausgelegt, dass Alphagate selber die Visu erstellt. Sie bieten zwar einen Editor, aber um Scripting kommt man wohl nicht herum. -> Für Grossserien sicher eine interessante Sache! Für uns im Sonderanlagenbau jedoch wohl nicht attraktiv.*

Zenon:
*Wie gesagt, hat mich von Anfang an gefesselt und von allen haben wir Zenon am genauesten angeschaut. Vorteile: Umfangreiche Treiberbibliothek, Für alle Bildschirmformate das selbe Projekt verwendbar (theoretisch), Multiscreenfähigkeit, Logikfunktionen, grosse Möglichkeit von Standardisierung und dadurch Zeitersparnis, sehr (!) schlank gehalten und performant da alles Vektorgrafikbasierend (man kann wohl Grafiken einbinden, aber ist eigentlich Unsinn), ein Runtime Projekt bewegt sich in der Grösse von paar hundert KB (!! man stelle sich das mal mit einem WinCC Projekt vor).Umfangreiche Variabelnimportfunktionen, Redundanz, Versionsverwaltung, man kann mehrere Versionen gleichzeitig auf dem Rechner haben, Änderungen können in den Runtimes ohne neu zu starten einfach durch "Reload" on the fly neu geladen werden. Nicht nur die Runtime an sich sondern auch der Editor ist auf eine ergonomische Arbeitsweise ausgelegt (Drag&Drop Variabelnverknüpfungen usw.), und ansonsten kann es glaub ich alles auch was WinCC/Siemens SCADA kann. Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist für mich die Lizenzpolitik welche sich stark an WinCC orientiert, ist eigentlich das Selbe. Ausser dass zusätzlich auch noch ein Panel-PC und eine Windows Lizenz brauche, was Zenon für die kleinen Anlagen preislich extrem unattraktiv macht. Momentan führen wir Tests mit einer Testversion von Zenon 7.0 durch.

*Proface:*
Man kann schnell optisch ansprechende kleine Visus erstellen. Proface baut eigentlich Pabels, die Visu Software ist quasi einfach dazu. Das Lizenzmodell ist auch hier sehr verlockend, da man nur einmal die Lizenz kaufen muss und dann beliebig viele Runtimes installieren kann. Witzig ist auch die App welches für IOS wie auch Android erhältlich ist und wirklich nette Features bietet. Allerdings dafür keine Webserver fähigkeit und die Bitmeldungen sind auf irgendwie 758(?!) begrenzt was natürlich sehr einschränkend ist, wir haben rund 3000. Ich denke die stärke ist hier der Markt der kleinen und kostengünstigen Panels. Der Editor ist recht gut. Allerdings fehlt es dann schnell bei Detailfunktionen wenn es Anspuchsvoller wird. Zoom gibts nicht (ausser beim App). Alles in Allem keine Lösung für unsere Grossanlagen, allenfalls für die kleinen. Ob es sinnvoll ist zwei verschiedene Systeme einzusetzen ist allerdings fraglich, ich möchte ja Standardisieren und nicht zweigleisig fahren.

Wie sehen Eure aktuellen Erfahrungen aus? Wie sieht es mit Intouch aus?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## fusch68

Hallo, also wir haben schon seit Jahren eine Zenon-Installation (Version 6.01 SP2) mit 14 x S7-400-SPSen dran. Jede SPS hat ein eigenes Zenon-Projekt und wird über ein Dachprojekt zusammengefahren, so das dann 19 vorhandene Visu-PCs alle Anlagen visualisieren können. 
Das Ganze ist dann so "verschachtelt" aufgebaut das die erste SPS am ersten Visu-PC als Server läuft (d.h. dieser PC stellt die Schnittstelle zur SPS her) und am zweiten Visu-PC als Standby-Server.
Sollte der erste Visu-PC ausfallen, übernimmt der zweite als Standby den Serverbetrieb, bzw. die SPS-Ankopplung. Dies funktioniert weitestgehend sehr gut ,ab und zu erkennt aber der Standby den Ausfall des Server nicht richtig und übernimmt nicht, das soll in den Folgeversionen aber weiter optimiert worden sein. Wir fahren übrigens Windows XP auf den Visu-PCs.
Durch diese Verschachtelung der SPS-Server-Standby-Parametrierung ist das System sehr ausfallsicher geworden.
Wir wollen jetzt aber auch hochrüsten, da unsere IT-Security-Richtlinie keine Adminuser auf den Visu-PCs zulässt. 
Getestet haben wir Zenon 6.01 SP2 auf Windows 7. Mit Admin-User funktioniert es weitestgehend, als Normal-User gehts nicht, da Zenon ins Windows/System32 - Verzeichnis schreiben möchte.

Deshalb wollen wir auch noch dieses Jahr auf Zenon 7.00 hochrüsten. Wir hatten dazu den Hersteller Fa. COPADATA im Haus und der hat uns ein hochrüsten empfohlen.
Es gibt da scheinbar "nur" Probleme wenn die Projekte hochkonvertiert werden (macht der Editor beim Öffnen automatisch) und es viel Scripting gibt. Zenon Basisfunktionen sind problemlos.

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. Evtl. wollen wir auch mit dem Zenon-Webserver ablösen !


----------



## Blockmove

@8-Bit

Wonderware / Intouch ist auch noch ein Kanditat.

Wir hatten auch die Diskussion. Bleiben aber auf der Siemens-Schiene.
Trotz der bekannten Schwachpunkte...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike

Es ist immer wieder schwer, ohne genaue Aufagebstellung zu schreiben dies, jenes oder anderes ist das Richtige.
Wenn es aus ein Guss sein soll, mit einem guten Support, dann ist PCS7 gut.
Intough ist ein gute, sinnvolle und sehr flexible Alternative.

Die Punkte die gegen Siemens aufgezählt werden, lasse ich nicht gelten, da dies nach unserer Erfahrung nicht die Bedienung einschränkt.
Nicht alles was technisch möglich ist, ist auch echt sinnvoll.
Eine Anlage mit SteuerungsPC ist kein SpielPC, der SpielPC muss all die Gimmicks haben. 


bike


----------



## 8-Bit

bike schrieb:


> Die Punkte die gegen Siemens aufgezählt werden, lasse ich nicht gelten, da dies nach unserer Erfahrung nicht die Bedienung einschränkt.
> Nicht alles was technisch möglich ist, ist auch echt sinnvoll.
> Eine Anlage mit SteuerungsPC ist kein SpielPC, der SpielPC muss all die Gimmicks haben.



"nicht einschränkt" mag sein, das war man auch nicht als ein HMI noch aus einer Glühlampen/Tastertafel bestand. Der Punkt ist, wir stellen Anlagen mit extremer Ausdehnung her, und da ist es für den Bediener schwierig den Überblick zu behalten. Daher sind unsere Anforderungen:

- Der Bediener soll immer die Informationen bekommen die er gerade benötigt. Was wichtig ist soll sofort erkennbar sein.
- Die Gesamtanlage ist auf einen Blick ersichtlich mit den wichtigsten Eckdaten.
- Tritt ein Fehler auf, sieht der Bediener welchen Anlagenteil dies betrifft.
- Der Bedier soll sich auf dem Anlagenbild dann auf einfach Weise bewegen können, sich in den Anlagenteil "reinbewegen" können wo er dann bei Bedarf Detailinformationen erhält. Und hier wird man einfach bekloppt wenn ich dann mit Zoomstufen und Scrollbalken hin und her muss und die Anlage total verpixelt ist da sie als bitmap oder jpeg hinterlegt ist. Das ist doch nicht ergonomisch. Von einzelnen Bildern (Seiten) mal ganz zu schweigen.
- Dann soll das ganze Performant sein und nicht dauern beim Seitenwechsel hängen.
- Nebst alle dem muss die Visu auch was hermachen. Sie stellt die Schnittstelle vom Kunden zu unserer Anlage dar und ist somit ein wichtigstes Instrument und nicht zuletzt das was er dann mit unserer Firma verbindet. Der Verkauf soll die Visu auch dem Kunden vor dem Kauf ruhigen gewissens präsentieren können so dass wir uns von der Konkurrenz abheben.
- Und das Andere ist natürlich die Projektierumgebung (Editor). Auch nicht zu letzt diese soll ergonomisch sein und das Standardisieren weitgehend vereinfachen / zulassen.

Siemens ist gut, kann alles (irgendwie), die Frage ist oft nur wie und wie kompliziert. Oft weiss auch der Support nicht weiter. Was ich hier schon Stunden verbraten habe, mag gar nicht dran denken. Aber denke wer wirklich viel mit Siemens arbeitet (nicht nur im Bereich der Visu), dem brauch ich das nicht erzählen .

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Blockmove

8-Bit schrieb:


> - Der Bedier soll sich auf dem Anlagenbild dann auf einfach Weise bewegen können, sich in den Anlagenteil "reinbewegen" können wo er dann bei Bedarf Detailinformationen erhält. Und hier wird man einfach bekloppt wenn ich dann mit Zoomstufen und Scrollbalken hin und her muss und die Anlage total verpixelt ist da sie als bitmap oder jpeg hinterlegt ist. Das ist doch nicht ergonomisch. Von einzelnen Bildern (Seiten) mal ganz zu schweigen.
> - Dann soll das ganze Performant sein und nicht dauern beim Seitenwechsel hängen.



Die Idee hört sich "nett" an.
Nur wie kommen die erstellst du solche Anlagenbilder?
Eigenlichen müssen dann schon die Information für die Visualsierung im 3D-CAD-Modell hinterlegt sein.
Nehmen wir mal eine Funktionsgruppe mit Zylinder und 2 Endlagen-Ini's. Wie soll hier z.B. eine Störung (Laufzeitüberwchung, o.ä.) angezeigt werden?
Siemens hat mit Unigraphics einen der großen 3D-CAD-Anbieter gekauft und sie arbeiten auch an solchen Dingen (Stichwort: Digitale Fabrik), aber das wird wohl noch dauern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## crash0

Gibt es was neues? Wie steht ihr heute zu Zenon?


----------



## 8-Bit

Ich habe mir zenon etwas genauer angeschaut und auch getestet. Es ist von mir aus gesehen die modernste, innovativste und umfangreichste visualisierungssoftware auf dem markt. Die Lizenkosten orientieren sich an Siemens und sind somit immens wir ich finde.

Wir haben uns dann gegen alles entschieden und nun auf .net basis selbst was entwickelt, kombiniert mit Leitsystem, In-Prozess Simulation, ERP-Schnittstelle, und und und. Zur Zeit entwickeln wir mit einer Hochschule zusammen ein maximal intuitives Bedienkonzept.

Für kleine Anlagen nutzen wir nach wie vor WinCCflexible. Wegen den Hardwarekosten wäre hier auch Zenon keine Option.

Soweit der Stand bei mir.


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Ich vergleiche aktuell zenOn V7.10 mit TIA WinCC V13.

zenOn ist in fast allen Belangen WinCC um Welten voraus, allerdings ist auch der Preis von zenOn nicht ohne. Aber man bekommt vieles für das Geld - falls man es braucht.

Ich als Entwickler, der nicht auf's Geld schauen muss, würde immer zenOn bevorzugen, die Möglichkeiten, die man damit hat, sind einfach fantastisch, fast schon so, dass man sagen könnte, der Zukunft voraus. Und das muss der Bediener auch "verkraften" können, was nicht immer der Fall ist.

zenOn regt im Besonderen dazu an, ganz neue Wege in Sachen Visualisierung zu gehen, Bedienkonzepte zu entwickeln, die man selbst bis dato für unmöglich hielt. Man muss es erfahren und vor allem Begreifen.


----------



## Krumnix

Meine persönliche Meinung:
WinCC 7.x/v13.Advance ist ein sehr mächtiges und sehr gutes HMI/SCADA-System. zenon gefällt zwar auch, aber nicht so wie WinCC. 
Warum aber meckern soviele immer bei WinCC rum und bei anderen Hersteller nehmen sie die Probleme in Kauf?
WinCC kann weit aus mehr als zenon. zenon kann vielleicht an ein paar Stellen gegenüber WinCC punkten. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, der
Aufwand dahinter, sich das alles beizubringen oder auf dem Markt Programmierer zu finden, die sofort mit zenon loslegen können,
steht in keinem Verhältnis.
Wenn ich mit WinCC 7 / PCS7 / PMQuality / ERP-SAP loslege und in sehr kurzer Zeit fertig bin, eine ganze Leitwarte inkl. Bedienung Vorort
zu realisieren, suchen andere noch nach Bibliotheken um dies oder das anzubinden oder Programme, mit dem man die Funktionen, die
man doch so schön gewöhnt war, abzubilden.

Die Welt von Siemens ist nicht schlecht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, das sie einer der Besten ist. Man muss sich nur damit beschäftigen,
und zwar mit dem gleichen Willen, wie man es bei anderen Anbietern auch macht.

Fazit: zenon befindet sich in Bezug auf Kosten auf dem gleichen oder sogar höheren Niveau als Siemens. Da die Vorteile gering sind, oder
durch Nachteile aufgefressen werden, bietet sich zenon nicht als Alternative an. Steht man aber mit seinem Betrieb auf Stufe Null und will
sich was Aufbauen, so kann man sicher mit zenon was finden, wenn man Siemens nicht mag.


----------



## crash0

Krumnix schrieb:


> Fazit: zenon befindet sich in Bezug auf Kosten auf dem gleichen oder sogar höheren Niveau als Siemens. Da die Vorteile gering sind, oder
> durch Nachteile aufgefressen werden, bietet sich zenon nicht als Alternative an. Steht man aber mit seinem Betrieb auf Stufe Null und will
> sich was Aufbauen, so kann man sicher mit zenon was finden, wenn man Siemens nicht mag.



Da ich bisher in Sachen Zenon weder preislich noch vom Funktionsumfang her viel Erfahrung habe und gerade erst dabei bin, mehr darüber zu erfahren:
Wo liegt den Zenon preislich? Es wird immer wieder erwähnt, dass die Kosten immens sind, jedoch habe ich keinen Orientierungspunkt hierüber.
Was kostet denn eine Runtime auf einem Gerät? Was kostet die Software selbst? Mir wurde mal 800 € für die Software genannt. Kommt das hin?
Du schreibst die Hardware kostet auch eine Stange Geld. Kann man denn die Zenon-Runtime nicht auf einem beliebigen Windows7-Rechner ausführen?


----------



## Matze001

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich nutze WinCCflex und WinCC A V13 und bin mit Zenon als HMI auf einem Kuka Smart-Pad in Berührung gekommen.

Was ich sagen kann: Zenon auf nem Kuka ist.... zääääh. Nen Bildwechsel dauert 2-3 Sekunden wenn ein paar Grafiken dabei sind (Sind mitlerweile PNG als es GIF/JPG waren hat es teilweise 15Sek gedauert). Das liegt aber eher am "potenten" Smart-Pad von Kuka als am Zenon. Ich musste mich ein wenig mit der Funktion auseinandersetzen, und finde mich dort schnell zuerecht wenn ich mir denke "wie würde ich es in Flex machen". Die Anbindung an eine Step7 Steuerung geht recht gut und einfach. 
Preis... die kleinste Zenon RT (512 Datenpunkte) kostet beim Kuka 900€ (Für die Siemens-Geschädigten PowerTags).

Bin trotzdem ein fan von WinCCflex, vor allem weil das Zeug bei nem Panel "eh dabei ist" und beim IPC im Bundle günstig ist.... Und jeder "Dahergelaufene" kann damit umgehen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Krumnix schrieb:


> WinCC kann weit aus mehr als zenon.



Da behaupte ich das glatte Gegenteil und ich behaupte, wer das was Du sagst, hat sich nicht eingehend genug mit zenOn beschäftigt.

Der einzige Vorteil von TIA-WinCC V13 gegenüber zenOn ist, dass TIA-WinCC über den Device-Proxy verfügt, der auch gut funktioniert - wenn man das braucht oder meint, haben zu müssen (ich brauche es nicht).

Allein die Tatsache, dass man in TIA-WinCC V13 "Professional" (in "Advanced" geht es) keine Char-Arrays direkt in Textfeldern verknüpfen kann, disqualifiziert TIA-WinCC V13 von vornherein.

Wie auch immer, letzten Endes kommt es immer darauf an, was man erreichen will. Genauso, wie es nicht die einzig wahre, ideale Programmiersprache gibt, gibt es nicht die einzig wahre, ideale Visualisierungssoftware; sondern es gibt für jeden speziellen Anwendungsfall eine - oder mehrere - ideale Werkzeuge.

Wenn ich als Programmierer es mir aussuchen darf, wähle ich auf jeden Fall IMMER zenOn vor allen anderen.


----------



## crash0

Du schreibst, die kleinste RT mit 512 KP kostet 900€. Gibt es bei Zenon Unterschiedliche Versionen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei Update auf eine neue Hauptversion eine neue Lizenz fällig wird?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen hierzu?

Wie definiert Zenon Knotenpunkte (bezogen auf eine S7-Steuerung).
Sagen wir mal, ich habe 16 Bits, passen die auf einen Knotenpunkt oder sind es dann gleich 16 verbrauchte Knotenpunkte?
Das gleiche bei Gleitkommezahlen (32Bit). Sind das 1 oder 2 KP?
Danke im Vorau für eure Infos.


----------



## Porsche-Makus

crash0 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Zenon Unterschiedliche Versionen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass bei Update auf eine neue Hauptversion eine neue Lizenz fällig wird?



Ja, gibt es. Das ist einerseits gestaffelt nach der maximalen Anzahl der Knotenpunkte (I/O-Tag) und hängt dann noch davon ab, welche Module Du haben willst. Es ist also ein Baukastensystem, nicht einfach zu durchschauen, aber wer es genau wissen will kann sich ja die Preisliste schicken lassen oder anrufen.



crash0 schrieb:


> Wie definiert Zenon Knotenpunkte (bezogen auf eine S7-Steuerung).
> Sagen wir mal, ich habe 16 Bits, passen die auf einen Knotenpunkt oder sind es dann gleich 16 verbrauchte Knotenpunkte?
> Das gleiche bei Gleitkommezahlen (32Bit). Sind das 1 oder 2 KP?



*Eine externe Variable entspricht genau einem Knotenpunkt, egal ob es ein einzelnes Bit ist oder ein String mit 64 Zeichen*.

Interne Variablen werden nicht gerechnet, davon kann man so viele anlegen wie man möchte. Wer ein bisschen programmieren kann (VB oder .NET, zenOn unterstützt beides), kommt so auch mit der kleinsten Lizenz aus...


----------



## Blockmove

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Interne Variablen werden nicht gerechnet, davon kann man so viele anlegen wie man möchte. Wer ein bisschen programmieren kann (VB oder .NET, zenOn unterstützt beides), kommt so auch mit der kleinsten Lizenz aus...



Wenigstens da sind WinCC und Zenon gleich


----------



## vollmi

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich das glatte Gegenteil und ich behaupte, wer das was Du sagst, hat sich nicht eingehend genug mit zenOn beschäftigt.



Also es kommt ja schon drauf an welches WinCC du mit Zenon vergleichst. Ich behaupte mal WinCC OA kann genausoviel wie Zenon. Und Preislich sind beide Systeme ähnlich gestaffelt. Für mich ist WinCC bis Advanced eher was für Panels und nichts für Leitsysteme auch wenn man die Runtime soweit kriegt ist es eher ein Krampf. 

Und wenn man sich mal für Zenon oder WinCC OA entschieden hat, kriegt man von beiden genau dieselbe Leistung. Nur glaube ich nicht das es Entwickler gibt die beide Systeme gleichzeitig beherrschen, dafür sind sie schlicht zu umfangreich in der Funktionalität, erst recht wenns dann an die verteilten Systeme und remote Clients geht.

mfg René


----------



## ZenonGeschaedigter

Zenon – schlimmer geht’s nimmer!!

Also ich bin seit über 20 Jahren in der Automatisierung und habe mit vielen gängigen Visualisierungen gearbeitet (WinCC, WinCC flex, Factory Link, Cimplicity, Intouch, Wizcon, …). Seit 3 Jahren arbeite ich fast täglich mit Zenon. Jetzt ist es soweit, das ich mir den Frust von der Seele schreiben muss.

Wir realisieren wirklich große (70 S7-Steuerungen und mehr) und viele Anlagen im Jahr und unsere Anforderungen an ein SCADA sind Objektorientiertheit und modernes Engineering. Leider hatte unsere IT ein Mitspracherecht und hat behauptet das sie wegen der Möglichkeit von C# skripting unbedingt Zenon verwenden wollen. Wir haben ein Maßgeschneidertes Framework und über 10 Tools (Generierung von Variablen, S7UDT2ZenonDataStructures, ….) für unsere Anforderungen entwickelt.

Leider ist Zenon an allen Ecken und Enden halbfertig und hat kein durchgängiges Konzept. Jedes graphische Element im Editor hat andere Eigenschaften und es erfordert oft Kunstgriffe um einfachste Animations- oder Sichtbarkeitsaufgaben zu erfüllen. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck es ist das Ergebnis eines Langzeit FH Projektes, wo jeder Jahrgang Funktionen hinzugebastelt hat ohne diese mit einem Gesamtkonzept abzustimmen und sauber zu testen. Hauptsache die Marketing Folder können mit Funktionen gefüllt werden – das diese aber instabil und unausgereift sind wird klarerweise nicht erwähnt.

Von Möglichkeiten von Multiprojekten (Mehrplatzengineering) und komplexen Datenstrukturen sollte man am besten die Finger lassen – um nur Beispiele zu nennen. Bei über 100000 Variablen in einem Projekt, dauert das Auschecken bzw. Eincheckten über 15 Minuten. Somit dauert eine minimale Änderung bei den Variablen gleich mal mindestens 30 Minuten. Nach dem über 1 Jahr an Hinweisen auf das Problem vergangen ist, hat man sich durchgerungen Tests zu diesem Problem durchzuführen und prompt herausgefunden das die Programmierung der SQL Datenbank im Editor nicht sauber ist und dadurch Performance Verbesserungen von 90% möglich wären. Allerdings sieht man keinen Handlungsbedarf und nach über einem weiteren Jahr gibt es noch immer keine Aussage wann, bzw. mit welcher Version die Verbesserungen umgesetzt werden.
Nach dem wir 1,5 Jahre Probleme mit abstürzenden Webclients hatten, wurde beharrlich erklärt, das wir der einzige Kunde sind bei dem das passiert. Obwohl wir unsere Projekte an CD geschickt haben wurden damit offensichtlich keine Tests gemacht. Erst als gar nichts mehr ging haben wir das Problem eingrenzen können und dann wurde auch CD aktiv. Es war irgend ein Fehler der sich in Verbindung mit den komplexen Strukturdatentypen ausgewirkt hat. Nach einem Monat gab’s eine neue Build Version und danach wurden die Abstürze bei den Webclient massiv reduziert.

Objektorientiertes arbeiten ist auch nicht gut durchdacht. Wir erstellen eine Bibliothek an Strukturen und Bildern, die getestet und später bei der Realisierung verwendet werden. Bei intelligenten Systemen werden Wildcard Informationen (z.B. Objektname) zur Laufzeit an ein Bild übergeben wodurch Variablennamen durch dynamische und Statische Fragmente zusammengebaut werden. In Zenon müssen Temporäre Variablen als Platzhalter erzeugt werden, welche dann zur Laufzeit ersetzt werden. Hat den Nachteil, das ich bei vielen umfangreichen Objekten diese temporären Variablen als Leichen im Runtime Projekt mitschleppen muss.

Auch die vielen kleinen Mängel sollten erwähnt werden, aber ich will hier kein Buch verfassen.

Klar ist Zenon Vektor orientiert, allerdings sagt hier niemand dazu das Bilder nur beim erstmaligen öffnen von Zenon skaliert werden. Wenn danach die Fenstergröße geändert wird, wird nichts mehr skaliert.

Auch der Support und die Reaktionsschnelligkeit bei Problemen sollte „lobend“ erwähnt werden. Grundsätzlich wird mal geblockt. Wenn dann doch irgendwie ein Mangel eingestanden wird, versucht man mittels Umgehungslösung das Problem zu lösen. Es wird dann erwartet das der Kunde die Umgehungslösungen unter seinen Mitarbeitern verteilt (am besten auch noch Dokumentiert). Ich habe es ja schon ihrem Kollegen gesagt, wie sie das Problem umgehen können. Bei vorhandener Umgehungslösung – und sei sie noch so umständlich – wird die endgültige Fehlerbehebung meist in weite Ferne verschoben. 

Bei der Produktevaluierung wurde uns gesagt, das Projekte mit mehreren Hunderttausend Variablen möglich wären – es seien schon viele davon bei verschiedensten Kunden im Einsatz. Wenn wir jetzt wegen Problemen anrufen, wird oft die Variablenanzahl von über 100000 bei einzelnen Projekten als Ursache für unsere Probleme angegeben.

Ich möchte klar stellen, das es sich hier nur um einen Auszug der ganzen Probleme handelt.

Also wer Zenon als gut bewertet ist entweder mit CD verheiratet, oder hat mit wirklich guten Produkten wie Cimplicity noch nicht gearbeitet!! 

Gruß
Zenon Geschädigter


----------



## ZenonGeschaedigter

ZenonGeschaedigter schrieb:


> Also wer Zenon als gut bewertet ist entweder mit CD verheiratet, oder hat mit wirklich guten Produkten wie Cimplicity noch nicht gearbeitet!!
> 
> Gruß
> Zenon Geschädigter



Noch ein kleiner Nachsatz - Cimplicity war vor 10 Jahren schon weiter als es Zenon heute ist!


----------



## Porsche-Makus

ZenonGeschaedigter schrieb:


> Also wer Zenon als gut bewertet ist entweder mit CD verheiratet, oder hat mit wirklich guten Produkten wie Cimplicity noch nicht gearbeitet!!



Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen: ich habe noch nie mit Cimlicity gearbeitet und bin mit CD verheiratet.


----------



## ZenonGeschaedigter

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen: ich habe noch nie mit Cimlicity gearbeitet und bin mit CD verheiratet.



Mir war klar das du die erste Antwort verfasst und auch das du mit CD VERHEIRATET BIST!


----------



## Porsche-Makus

Ich bin aber nur mit CD verheiratet, weil Du damals meinen Antrag abgelehnt hast...


----------



## ZenonGeschaedigter

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nur mit CD verheiratet, weil Du damals meinen Antrag abgelehnt hast...



Ich danke für die Wortspende, jetzt würde ich es aber begrüßen wieder seriös zu diskutieren.


----------



## scadaman

Bin seit über 10 Jahren in der Automatisierung (genau gesagt  Prozessleittechnik) tätig, und arbeite überwiegend mit WinCC OA (ehem.  PVSS); sehe als größten  Vorteil die eigentlich uneingeschränkte Selbstentwicklung  projektrelevanter Komponenten. Klar schimpf ich manchmal drauf, finde  dennoch es ist das offenste System das mir bekannt ist. Ok, der  Nachteil, wenn man es so sehen will, ist, dass man sollte halbwegs des  Programmierens mächtig sein sollte... Aber ich sehe mich ja auch nicht  als reinen Parametrierer.

WinCC wäre meine 2.Wahl. Von Intouch habe ich von Kollegen, die damit arbeiteten durften, auch nicht besonders gutes gehört.

Und jetzt zu Zenon...
Ich  kann mich ZenonGeschaedigtem nur anschließen. Ist für mich ein reinen  Spielzeug - soweit mir von Zenon mitgeteilt wurde sollen keine  Eigenentwicklungen nötig sein, Zenon wird alle erdenklichen Feature  bereits beinhalten und ein reines Klicksi-Klacksi Tool sein - für mich  reine Einschränkung. Vielleicht vereinfachts Anfängern den Einstieg,  aber um Ehrlich zu sein WILL ich gar nicht die Vorlagen verwenden (außer  vlt. den grafischem Layout)...  Denke jeder der produktiv mit  SCADA-Systemen arbeitet wird sehr wohl wissen das das einfach nicht  funktionieren kann, angefangen von unterschiedlichen in der SPS  aufgelegten Signalen eines Feldgerätes bishin zu projektspezifischen  Anforderungen.
Bevor ich ein Objekt in Zenon "konfiguriert" habe und  mich durch alle Parametrierfenster durchgearbeitet habe, hab ich's in  WinCC OA schon neu ausprogrammiert und weiß GENAU was das Teil da so  macht... 
Auch möchte ich persönlich eigentlich nicht mit C# arbeiten  - da ziehe ich die C-ähnliche Syntax vor, bzw. für aufwendige  Tasks/Aufgaben bau ich mir in C++ (Qt) einen eigenten Manager/Treiber...  bzw. binde eine dll ein und fertig.

Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für ETM/Siemens...


----------



## bike

Also wieder keine System, das passt? 

Jedes System hat seine Schwachstellen, die einen sind kleiner, die anderen größer und andere zu groß.
Zunächst zur Klarstellung:
Ich bin nicht verheiratet, auch nicht mit Big$ oder anderen. 

Zenon kenn ich nur bedingt, durfte? nur Erweiterungen bzw Ergänzungen programmieren. Es geht besser.
Mit Intough habe ich einige Projekte gemacht, nicht weil es mein Hobby ist  (und auch nie sein wird), sonder es gibt Autobauer die wollen das.
Es funktioniert einiges, doch so komfortabel ist die Entwicklung nicht  und wenn mann jede Fehlbedienung abfangen und Abläufe in Echtzeit visualisieren will, wird es anstrengend.
WinCC bzw PCS7 ist mein Hobby, zumindest nach der Meinung meines Chef. 
Ergebnis: es funktioniert. 
Doch die Klimmzüge die oftmals notwendig sind? 
Ich wünsche mir, dass die Entwickler der Software, zumindest die die  Pflichtehefte vorgeben, einmal ein Projekt von Grundauf entwickeln muss.
Dann wäre ein echter Vorschritt sicher.

ich habe ein schönes Projekt gemacht, für uns in Pascal / delphi, und auch dort zeigen sich nach den Jahren Fallstricke und was einfach dumm angelegt wurde.
Damals war es aber State of the art.

Wer solche größere Projekt entwickelt, egal mit welchem System, der ist  nach meiner Meinung öfter an dem Punkt Dynamit als Lösung zu betrachten. 


bike


----------



## Blockmove

bike schrieb:


> Wer solche größere Projekt entwickelt, egal mit welchem System, der ist  nach meiner Meinung öfter an dem Punkt Dynamit als Lösung zu betrachten.



Wohl war ... Ein Problem sind in diesem Sektor auch oft die Marketing-Leute ... Da wird gelogen und versprochen, dass sich die Balken biegen.
Dagegen sind Gebrauchtwagenhändler die reinsten Engel


----------



## Stonebaker

https://www.copadata.com/de-de/ueber-uns/

Fiz (München) ist zwar weit im Süden, aber noch nicht in Österreich


----------

